# CoolerMaster HAF 932 Case



## mikey8684 (Aug 27, 2008)

This is an Uber Sexy Gaming case.

Check the links.

Coolermaster product listing

fudzilla.com review

Pccasegear.com product listing and price $AUS


yummy


----------



## Jmatt110 (Aug 27, 2008)

I ordered one this morning  It was actually me who emailed PC Case Gear & let them know about it lol, a couple of hours later it was on the front page. Along with the V8 cooler.

Can't wait to get my hands on the case, will get here next week


----------



## mikey8684 (Aug 27, 2008)

hahahaha really ... yeah its a very nice case


----------



## Odin Eidolon (Aug 27, 2008)

did you see the review at motherboards.org? AWESOOOOOME


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 27, 2008)

Seems a bit bad that you can have WC and two PSU's without modding it. You'd think that even if the second PSU blocked the rad mounting point, they would have had the WC holes next to the PSU, not in removable plate.
Otherwise pretty nice! I like how CM is brining out case that are functional without being excessively large.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Aug 27, 2008)

Odin Eidolon said:


> did you see the review at motherboards.org? AWESOOOOOME



Yea I did  Theres also one here at Planetx64: http://www.planetx64.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=1375&Itemid=1


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Aug 31, 2008)

I just ordered my HAF 932. I'll post some pics of my build when I'm finished.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 11, 2008)

I got my HAF built and Its amazing 

http://img79.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stuff011di0.jpg

http://img261.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stuff015mu9.jpg

http://img170.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stuff016ol7.jpg

http://img246.imageshack.us/my.php?image=stuff019ln6.jpg


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 11, 2008)

I did mine the other week, pics are in my sig   Still need to do a bit more cable management.
Nice Triptex


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 11, 2008)

Thanks
I've seen you build before. Trolling through some thread I saw your sig and checked it out. 

Do you have the same mess of wires behind the mobo tray?


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yep lol. Finally got some cable ties the other day so I can clean it up a bit more.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Sep 11, 2008)

Nice build's but i still prefer my v1000b.

I dont think that case is that special,a dust trap if anything.I also dont like cases with the psu at the bottom,its a pita for the cables.


----------



## TRIPTEX_CAN (Sep 11, 2008)

Jmatt110 said:


> Yep lol. Finally got some cable ties the other day so I can clean it up a bit more.



I have cable ties but this is a temp build since I'm selling 90% of the internals soon. Could be cleaner.


----------



## Jmatt110 (Sep 12, 2008)

tigger69 said:


> Nice build's but i still prefer my v1000b.
> 
> I dont think that case is that special,a dust trap if anything.I also dont like cases with the psu at the bottom,its a pita for the cables.



The PSU can be mounted in either the top of bottom in the HAF 932  Just have to remove the watercooling back plate and put it in the bottom


----------

